# Dressed for the occasion and ditching the hobo sock!



## Overread (Apr 4, 2011)

Many of you will no doubt remember my sock cover for my lens :
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4126165648_c479432dca_z.jpg?zz=1

Well I've finally gone out and bought some proper and better clothes for my lens - neoprine covers!












Shown there is the 70-200mm f2.8 IS L M2 along with both the 1.4TC and the 2*TC (normally I'd only use one but it makes it look all big and impressive with both :mrgreen: )neral


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2011)

It seems quite a shame to cover up that cool Canon white paint job with camo...how will people know you're a cool Canon shooter from a distance?


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2011)

Ahh I thought of a solution for that already - I'll get a really really big posterboard and print CANON on it and carry it around with me


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 4, 2011)

equipment envy


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 4, 2011)

Derrel said:


> .....how will people know you're a cool Canon shooter from a distance?


 

What Canon shooter?  I don't see any Canon shooter.  Do you see a Canon shooter?


----------



## Davor (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks cool, is there a particular reason for covering it up other than for some camouflage? i mean wouldn't it make sense to also do this for the camera body, it seems to stand out.


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2011)

Davor don't tempt me - ever since I saw the Digital Rev "Pink DSLR" conversion I've wanted to camo spray my DSLR as well  

However canon L lens is white - really white - which makes it glare and really stand out in anything but a snowscape, so some camo is needed to try and counter that. Originally I was using the sock, which worked well for the camo but was a little fiddly (you couldn't hold the lens by the sock - you held it through the zoom ring gap) and I could have just wrapped a scrim scarf around the lens and it would have camoed it just as well.

However the lens also has an all metal finish and that gets cold - really cold - fast when outside. So the neoprine not only gives a camo over the lens to break up its form, but also gives a tight fitting grip for me to hold onto that is warm and acts as a barrier against the cold of the lens. That is more for non-wildife days (where one would want to wear gloves over the hands because those are also a really light colour). 

On the camera front though the body and flash will have to remain unadorned, but there are camo covers for the better beamer attachment.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 4, 2011)

You should put a lens on that body, I don't see one.


----------



## Davor (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh i see, is it costly to get this done?


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2011)

Depends - I know some people have made their own neoprine covers and done so very cheaply - of course you need the skills and tools to do that. 

If you go the commercial rout Lenscoat - LensCoat are the company I got mine from (via UK stockists). I think there are one or two other companies out there making them, but overall its a pretty limited market (at least UK side). The costs are not dirt cheap, but they are not too extreme either, though those who are used to a bit of scrim netting will find them very high in price


----------

